# Newest littlefrog hybrid



## littlefrog (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I can't post a photo because I can't seem to connect to my file-servers.

But, we now have our newest hybrid 'out of flask' and in bloom, Caroline Marie, born today at about 2:30. Everybody seems to be doing well.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey, congrats!


----------



## gore42 (Dec 6, 2006)

Great to hear that! Congratulations 

- Matt


----------



## lienluu (Dec 6, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Mark (Dec 6, 2006)

:clap: Yay!!!!!:clap: Congratulations!!:clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 6, 2006)

Congratulations and God Bless you all!


----------



## Equestris (Dec 6, 2006)

That's terrific Littlefrog. If she's half as pretty as the onc hybrid that came from you and is blooming for me right now--she will definitely be a keeper!


----------



## TADD (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome! Congratz!


----------



## Heather (Dec 6, 2006)

Wonderful news! I figured it had to be any day now. 
Congratulations to the whole family! What does Katrina think?


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats :clap:


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 6, 2006)

congratulations on the new tadpole!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2006)

Congratulations, Rob!


----------



## couscous74 (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats Rob! I'm sure she's already sporting the trademark Halgren smirk :clap:


----------



## Heather (Dec 6, 2006)

*grin*


----------



## Sangii (Dec 7, 2006)

Congratulations ! :clap:


----------



## Dee (Dec 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Rob.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2006)

IS it a Paph or a Phrag. oke: OOPS, congrats, who won the contest?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2006)

Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 7, 2006)

congratulations, there's nothing like being a dad!!!


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## olin (Dec 7, 2006)

*newest littlefrog*

Congrats, hope everyone is well. A nice Xmas gift.

Olin


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2006)

What a wonderful photo, Rob. Nice smirk on both of you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2006)

Talk about a proud Papa!!!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 7, 2006)

He looks just like you, except WAY bigger!
congrats.


----------



## TADD (Dec 8, 2006)

Hopefully she takes after her mother in the looks department.... oke:


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats Rob, to you and the wife


----------

